# Munich in Germany or Helsinki in Finland? Which city do you prefer to move to and live in?



## fazel.salimi

Hello friends. first of all thanks for all the helpful information which you shared on this website.

I will be having a job offer that will be located in Helsinki or Munich and I have the option to choose. But I didn't visit either of them!
May you please help me and share your experience and all pros and cons of these 2 cities and countries?
I will move with my wife and maybe we will have a baby in the future and we are 33 years old.
Some of our important criteria to consider initially are:

We both can just talk in English.
My wife needs to find a job ( IT/Telecom) when we move (an English speaking)
We have a plan to get the citizenship of the target country. The duration before applying (I think this is 4 years for Finland and 8 years for Germany till now) and learning the local language should be considered.
I'm not sure about the salary because I have to select the target location first. But average salary, tax, savings, and quality of life are important.
We are both social people and love socializing with others and having outdoor activities and festivals.
We are thinking to buy a somehow big house (compare to our current apartment which is 54 sqm2) or an apartment and I think there is just apartment option in Munich because of the population.
Any other idea and criteria same as weather, economy, health care, safety, geographic location, … can be considered.

Thank you so much for your time and support.


----------

